# Intermittent Fasting cured my IBS



## ics1974 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum but have had IBS-D for most of my life.

In trying to loose weight I started Intermittent Fasting and had great results but also noticed my IBS is gone. I mean solid poops only once or twice a day. It's been about a month sense my last diarrhea.

I eat only from 12:00pm to 8:00pm and fast for 16 hours. In the morning I only have black coffee until 12:00pm. Nothing in my diet has changed except breakfast. To be sure I started eating my breakfast for super for a few days just in case but still no IBS.

Hopefully this helps someone else.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey ics, I've been intermittent fasting, one meal a day, for other reasons than IBS-D. Someone else with IBS-D seems to have had success with fasting as well.

I've read some info on diarrhea in the past, and one advice that's always given is to eat sufficiently to cope with the loss of nutritional value due to the chronic diarrhea. I wonder if you were ever worried about this aspect? Has it been something you've taken into consideration?

Anyway, great that this has helped you and that you made this post to possibly help others!


----------



## ics1974 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Candide

I am not sure what you mean because my diarrhea is completely gone when intermittent fasting. Isnt that good?
If I was intermittent fasting while getting diarrhea I think the loss of nutrition would be a concern


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes that's perfectly fine. I mean info articles about diarrhea always advice to continue eating to make up for possible weakness, buy they're not always right and you are the living proof.

If anyone else reading this is interested in fasting, read The Fasting Cure.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

ics, that's really interesting.

So, how long (how many periods, or episodes, of intermittent fasting) did it take for you to notice any signs of improvement ?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Candide said:


> Yes that's perfectly fine. I mean info articles about diarrhea always advice to continue eating to make up for possible weakness, buy they're not always right and you are the living proof.
> 
> If anyone else reading this is interested in fasting, read The Fasting Cure.


Thanks for posting the book link.

I fasted for 24 hours on Thursday or Friday and my intestines definitely feel different. I'm saying to myself, "Could this be the Holy Grail for my IBS-C?"

I'm going to look into doing this for a longer period of time, perhaps 3 days? But not anytime soon. I have to plan it around work and such.


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

Fast mimicking diet help a lot https://prolonfmd.com/fasting-mimicking-diet/

- The diet

I keep on the diet, Let me suggest You all to read all You can find about the "Fast Mimicking Diet" https://en.wikipedia...ki/Valter_Longo

Dr. Longo's book - Italian language https://www.ibs.it/d...AQ&gclsrc=aw.ds I just do not know if there is an English version of it.

- Vitamin D - better from sun exposure during the safe(healthy) hours of the day;

- Ashwagandha (good quality integrator) - helps with depression and improve sleep quality

 http://www.webmd.com...ngredientid=953

- May help somehow also low or (very low) dosage of SSRI drugs Paroxetine OR Citalopram OR (less effective) _S_-Adenosyl methionine https://en.wikipedia...osyl_methionine

I am actually using low dosage Citalopram, very useful above all for -IBS related -seasonal depression sufferers

- Mebeverine - in my experience not to be taken while using SSRI - https://en.wikipedia...wiki/Mebeverine This drug is one of the most effective in the treatment of IBS and the associated abdominal cramping.

- Deep bowel massage : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/330266-deep-bowel-vibration-therapy/

This is only my experience, I am not a doctor.

Take care


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

This article seemed to offer helpful information on this subject.

http://www.chewsomegood.com/fasting-ibs/

I'm wondering, if after a period of fasting, is this the best time to introduce fresh picked produce, and hopefully introduce new species ? If one keeps this up, can one gradually 're-set' this ecosystem ?

Here's another article on the subject.

https://www.fitnessmagazine.com/weight-loss/eating/is-fasting-good-for-your-gut-bacteria/


----------



## ChrisRayd (Dec 31, 2017)

Has anyone tried elemental diet? It might be a good solution to a whole range of problems.


----------



## IL RE (Apr 25, 2017)

ChrisRayd said:


> Has anyone tried elemental diet? It might be a good solution to a whole range of problems.


Elemental diet helps but does not "reset"


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm giving it a try, ics1974 (click on below link to read)...

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/345778-can-fasting-rid-you-of-chronic-constipation/

..but nothing intermittent, I'm going for a full fast, 5 to 7 days, but preferably 7. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## alexb (Jan 18, 2018)

Cool! I also cured mine with Keto diet... essentially both intermittent fasting AND Keto diet will lower the Insulin level and increase Insulin sensitivity, and somehow that helps with IBS. Read my experience here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/345882-cured-ibs-d-with-keto-diet/


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I just found this topic on intermittent fasting.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Microbiome/comments/7nwo3l


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

ics,

do you have any further updates ?


----------



## ics1974 (Jan 11, 2018)

acureisoutthere said:


> ics,
> do you have any further updates ?


Yes. Still fasting in the same way with great results


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm really happy for you ics. That's really great!

I can't help but wonder if this would help anyone else ?

I also wonder if this is a way to (hopefully) reintroduce troublesome foods, starting with very, very small amounts and very slowly increasing those amounts ?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

ics1974 said:


> Yes. Still fasting in the same way with great results


Good for you! I'm very happy for ya!

I tried a 7 day water fast but my IBS-C came back in about 5 days. But still? I have no more incomplete evacuation, nor am I fatigued nor really cold after my BM's (this is all common side effects of IBS-C). I don't know if this will last, but there is something to the fast. Definitely.


----------



## DawnAmbrose (Feb 2, 2018)

The things you have suggested have not worked for me.

Im now experiementing with high calorie, high nutrient but low fibre etc foods. I figure the less undigestible foods i eat the better...

Oh and nothing too buliky....less bulk the better.

PN why high calorie and high nutrient? I can meet my nutritional requirements with very small amounts of food if the nutional and calorie contents are high without having to eat the fibre, fructose and so on....

Protien plays an important role..


----------



## kiska (Feb 5, 2018)

well, I'm 2 days into a clear liquid fast.. which I started out of desperation when I recently had a huge setback. I have been dealing with IBS-D for ~5 years now. I didn't have it diagnosed until a year ago when things got significantly worse after 3 rounds of antibiotics to fight a root-canal related infection. My husband and I farm (organically) to raise pretty much everything that we eat. I went gluten free 5 years ago. I'm one of those nuts who milk the goat for all of our dairy needs (milk, yogurt, kefir, cheeses)... regarding meat- we only eat chicken we have raised. I bake with organic, gluten free flours... so when I realized my problem was IBS-D and that I could no longer enjoy any of our goat milk products (and so many other foods) without spending the next 48 hrs in the bathroom-- I was beyond depressed. I discovered this ibsgroup yesterday and can't stop reading people's stories. I keep thinking about the two young men who have found a cure by using a fecal inplant. It's beyond gross to think of but when you have lived with this disease, as we all have, gross is so second nature, I can almost consider this idea. Does anyone know of more information regarding this? What I have tried is L-glutamine, vitamin D, fish oil, probiotics, collagen, -- which did help me initially but..now this setback. I will report back if this fast makes any difference for me. Thank you to each of you who has taken the time to write your story.


----------



## kiska (Feb 5, 2018)

To the person who replied to my initial post- THANK YOU for reaching out to me. I appreciated your advice and words more than I can say. We do not have broadband out here in western Mass. so our internet can be very spotty. I did not respond to your reply in a timely fashion and now I cannot find it. Anyhow- here's my report following a 3 day fast. Day one into the fast I still had full blown symptoms, day 2: I had a type 5 bowel movement. Day 3- a small type 4. delirious happiness. On day four, I had 2 eggs for breakfast, a handful of blueberries and tea. When things calm down, my main triggers are coffee all goat milk products and of course, any alcohol -which I gave up a year ago. So, immediately following the breakfast I had a bad incident and I also began to ache like I never have before- like a heartburn all down the digestive track. I felt very let down.. discouraged, desperate. But! that was the end of diarrhea, so far. for lunch, I had a little homemade sauerkraut and for supper: some white fish, rice and steamed beans. The ache continued, worse after eating but no bowel movements at all. I am proceeding very cautiously- so far so good. The ache continues but it seems a bit better each day. I have ordered 2 supplements from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013OVW0E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00%C2 and https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013OVW0E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00 things I am intentionally taking: flax oil, ghee on anything I cook, quercetin with bromalein (for inflammation), L-glutamine (repair intestinal wall), and I am mincing 4 cannabis leaves and eating it raw (many systemic benefits) , sprinkled on cooked eggs. I will continue to report for anyone who is interested.

nobody responded to my inquiries about Dr. Mark Hyman... I wonder if that's because what he has to offer has been thoroughly exhausted? or that no one has heard of him?

http://drhyman.com/%C2 his office is here in western Ma. but for a personal office visit he is out of my price range.

Thank you to all of you for your strength, for being willing to bare your souls and discuss this horrid condition we share and for offering your experience and advice. I am most appreciative.


----------



## brox914 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am very curious about the progress of the multiday fast. Please continue to update....

I do see something to just giving the system a rest. There are quite a few studies show a reduction in inflammatory markers and tissue regeneration after 48-72 hours of digestive rest. Apparently digestion is a priority bodily function, so when you eat, and maintenance/repair goes to the bottom of the list.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

kiska said:


> well, I'm 2 days into a clear liquid fast.. which I started out of desperation when I recently had a huge setback. I have been dealing with IBS-D for ~5 years now. I didn't have it diagnosed until a year ago when things got significantly worse after 3 rounds of antibiotics to fight a root-canal related infection. My husband and I farm (organically) to raise pretty much everything that we eat. I went gluten free 5 years ago. I'm one of those nuts who milk the goat for all of our dairy needs (milk, yogurt, kefir, cheeses)... regarding meat- we only eat chicken we have raised. I bake with organic, gluten free flours... so when I realized my problem was IBS-D and that I could no longer enjoy any of our goat milk products (and so many other foods) without spending the next 48 hrs in the bathroom-- I was beyond depressed. I discovered this ibsgroup yesterday and can't stop reading people's stories. I keep thinking about the two young men who have found a cure by using a fecal inplant. It's beyond gross to think of but when you have lived with this disease, as we all have, gross is so second nature, I can almost consider this idea. Does anyone know of more information regarding this? What I have tried is L-glutamine, vitamin D, fish oil, probiotics, collagen, -- which did help me initially but..now this setback. I will report back if this fast makes any difference for me. Thank you to each of you who has taken the time to write your story.


In my IBS-D experience which I've had now for over 10 years...I've found Vit D, Fish Oil and probiotics all made my symptoms worse. I know everyone is different. I tried each one separately...and all 3 aggravated my symptoms. I think some of those items might work for IBS-C people...but for me...they all made me worse. Vit D from the sun didn't affect me, but any sort of pills or liquid Vit D did. And fish oil I could tell immediately. I had mucus in my stools, etc. Even if I ate more oily fish like salmon, etc it made me worse. I've tried every probiotic out there and I personally think its all nonsense because they either had no effect or made me worse. So i gave up on all 3. However I've never tried this fasting thing..so I'm gonna test it. Seems simple enough not to eat from 8pm till noon the next day.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've had IBS-D for about five years now. I'm to the point where I take Imodium almost every day just to avoid the dreaded D. I'm trying to wean myself off of Imodium though as I've become so dependent I will take it even after the first good BM of the day. My IBS tends to be most present Monday-Friday between 8am and noon while I'm at work, which means the vast majority of my flareups occur at work. Super fun. I usually eat breakfast at the office around 9am. I was just thinking today that maybe I should try intermittent fasting to see if that helps. On the weekends I tend to not eat anything until 11am or later and I rarely have flare ups at home unless I eat something I know I shouldn't have.

Will start the intermittent fasting tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## eyerishmac (7 mo ago)

alexb said:


> Cool! I also cured mine with Keto diet... essentially both intermittent fasting AND Keto diet will lower the Insulin level and increase Insulin sensitivity, and somehow that helps with IBS. Read my experience here: CURED IBS-D with Keto DIET!


Unless of course you're sensitive to fat, which I am. Tried keto and found myself in a most unpleasant flare.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I tried keto and the fat bothered me, so I backed off that. I do eat mainly proteins, little fat, and hardly any carbs. This diet tends to simmer down my gut, even the reflux calms down. When I intermittent fast, meaning last meal before 7 pm and first meal the next day around 3 (works well for my work schedule), even though I sometimes get hungry and go ahead and eat. My thing is that IBS-D, for me, is related to foods AND mental/emotional health. When I am stressed, my gut turns to liquid. (Fast, too. At the dr when they said my husband had cancer, I almost didn't make it into the restroom 2 doors down.) The only thing I can control is the food, so I do that. I have a good handle on what triggers me and can avoid it, but sometimes even the non-triggers manage to trigger. And I add very few things to my foods, no sauces or odd ingredients, only pure foods with a bit of salt. If/when you find something that works, keep it in mind for when you flare. My go-to during a flare is slow-roasted chicken, no skin, with a bit of salt. That's it. Bland, yes, but fixed the issue. White fish is also good for calming the gut, and a bit of salt, pepper and a splash of lemon is fine. The problem is that so many of our friends tend to eat poorly and want to share, or we want to go out and then we indulge.


----------



## Amanda Malachesky (5 mo ago)

kiska said:


> so when I realized my problem was IBS-D and that I could no longer enjoy any of our goat milk products (and so many other foods) without spending the next 48 hrs in the bathroom-- I was beyond depressed.


I feel you...I have also raised a lot of my own food, we had a dairy cow and I used to make delicious yogurt, chevre, and cream cheese, and I also planted almond trees so I could make my own almond butter, and we also had chickens and beef cows, but dairy, almonds, eggs, and beef became trigger foods 

Fortunately, I can eat a little egg now, but I had to give up a lot of foods I was growing, which was profoundly depressing.

Despite that, I have managed to turn around my IBS, which was a long and complicated journey. The short fast you did can definitely be helpful, but it's likely not a permanent solution for whatever the underlying cause is. Have you been tested for SIBO?


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Not fasting, but I found it helped to move more of my food and fiber intake earlier in the day. I now have a big lunch and very light if any dinner. I poop out whatever I are yesterday at about 5am the next morning, so eating mostly at midday rather than in the evening gives my body a few extra hours to attempt digestion.

I do best on about 80% carbs (mostly white rice, white bread and supplemental corn starch) with small amounts of soy and oil for protein and fat, plus some very thoroughly cooked veg.


----------

